# Rear wiper size - 2018 Tiguan?



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Online says 13" but when I measured it, it looks to be 14.5"?

What is everyone using for the rear?


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

When I had to replace mine I had to go through the dealer couldn’t find replacements that fit at any third party.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Bosch A383H is a direct aftermarket replacement for the OE rear wiper. OE part number is 5NN95542703C.

There is also a thread on this already, see link below. 

Rear Wiper Blade








Rear Wiper Blade


Rear wiper I'm fed up with the performance of the OEM rear wiper. Does anyone know if it's easily replaceable by a high quality BOSCH? What's the length I need?




r.tapatalk.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

brianbgw said:


> Bosch A383H is a direct aftermarket replacement for the OE rear wiper. OE part number is 5NN95542703C.
> 
> There is also a thread on this already, see link below.
> 
> ...


Seems like Bosch A383H is really hard to find online.

Do you know of a good online source?


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I ordered mine from Amazon…it was more like $12 then. I’ve also seen it on rockauto but It doesn’t seem to be in stock at the moment. Probably a low volume part impacted by the worldwide shortages hitting the auto industry.









Amazon.com: BOSCH Aerotwin Wiper Blades No.A 383 H Rear Windscreen Wiper, Single Item : Automotive


Buy BOSCH Aerotwin Wiper Blades No.A 383 H Rear Windscreen Wiper, Single Item: Blades - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com














Bosch Automotive A383H


Free Shipping - Bosch Automotive A383H with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Windshield Wiper Blades at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

brianbgw said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon…it was more like $12 then. I’ve also seen it on rockauto but It doesn’t seem to be in stock at the moment. Probably a low volume part impacted by the worldwide shortages hitting the auto industry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheaper and easier to just get the VW one…






5NN95542703C - Volkswagen Back Glass Wiper Blade (Rear). Tiguan | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA


Genuine Volkswagen Part # 5NN95542703C (5NN-955-427-03-C, 5NN-955-427-03C, 5NN955427 03C) - Back Glass Wiper Blade (Rear). Tiguan. Fits Tiguan. Ships from VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA



www.vwpartswarehouse.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

brianbgw said:


> Cheaper and easier to just get the VW one…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the Bosch for $22 on eBay:









Windshield Wiper Blade-OE Style Rear Bosch A383H for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Windshield Wiper Blade-OE Style Rear Bosch A383H at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Do you think the original VW that you posted is just for the refill or the entire blade?


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

lgbalfa said:


> I found the Bosch for $22 on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s the entire blade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

brianbgw said:


> It’s the entire blade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shipping is expensive for the OEM.

I might just go to the local dealer if I don't get the Bosch for $22 shipped.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Here is an aftermarket for $13 shipped:









Rear Wiper Arm & Blade For VW Tiguan 2018 - 2021 OE 5NN-955-707-03C OEM Quality | eBay


2018 - 2021 TIGUAN. Rear Wiper Arm & Blade New - OEM Quality.



www.ebay.com


----------

